# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Debemos de aguantarnos las ganas?? jeje

## kike

debemos de controlarnos al manosear las cartas por ejemplo cuando vamos en el bus o en el tren :Confused: 
la gente que puede pensar??, yo creo que muy poca gente pensara que somos "magos" no??
yo me he tenido que aguantar muchas veces las ganas por el que diran...

que pensais??
gracias, un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Yo suelo llevar una baraja en las manos continuamente.
No se me había ocurrido pensar en ello.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

A mi me da verguenza, viajo cada día en tren, pero me da corte sacar la baraja.
Si yo tuviese que aconsejar, diría haz lo que te apetezca mientras no molestes a nadie. El "que dirán" es algo que no nos podemos permitir contemplar dada la brevedad de nuestra existencia. La vida es para disfrutarla.

...bueno, a ver si me aplico el cuento...   :Oops:

----------


## ulises

Pues yo precisamente son los sitios donde siempre aprovecho para sacar la baraja.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo TODOS los días cunado voy al trabajo o vengo tengo 15 minutos de metro, con la suerte además de que son primera y ultima paradas, así que siempre tengo sitio. Y siempre saco la baraja. ADemás es curioso, porque siemrpe hay alguno mirando así que aparte de hacer las correspondientes florituras para entrenar las manos cuando sé que mira y cuando me voy a levantar le hago algún pintaje rápido y así nos vamos los dos. Yo satisfecho y el/ella con cara de haber visto un fantasma jejejeje.

----------


## magomago

Pues no se por que os da verguenza estar con una baraja en la mano... y la verdad no se que pueden pensar malo si os ven con una baraja en la mano.
Yo estoy en un trabajo cara al publico y suelo estar con una barajita casi siempre,de echo tambien cuando una tecnica me obsesiona a veces llevo una baraja por la calle(esto rara vez claro).Alguna gente no se piensa que soy mago evidentemente,sino que me gusta jugar a las cartas o que soy un tahur.

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno pues yo me considero un exibisionista de la cartomagia, paseo la baraja por todas las guaguas de tenerife, algunas personas me miran con cara de que hace este loco, otras con cara de este es un tahur, otras creen que haré algun efecto y luego pediré dinero. Pero me da igual paseo mi baraja con orgullo. Una vez habia poca gente en el autobus empecé a hacer cortes a una mano y unas chicas miraban y comentaban, aprobeche que el angulo era inmejorable y empecé hacer Ace Vanice, usando el Tenkai y no veas una se echo la mano a la boca. Me fui con cara de orgullo y ellas con cara de sorpresa e ilusión que es lo que tratamos de trasmitir.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## marcel

Yo creo que a nadie le deberia de dar verguenza, sacar su hobby a relucir en cualquier sitio, yo aprovecho hasta los semaforos, para cojer la baraja, tambien es que yo solo llevo año y medio y es mi deber practicar y practicar.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Yo creo que a nadie le deberia de dar verguenza, sacar su hobby a relucir en cualquier sitio, yo aprovecho hasta los semaforos, para cojer la baraja, tambien es que yo solo llevo año y medio y es mi deber practicar y practicar.


...no si yo no me averguenzo de mi hobby. Lo que me da verguenza es practicar en el tren. Ya se que es una cosa tonta sin fundamento  :roll: 
Nada, supongo que acabaré venciendo esta "verguenza escenica".

----------


## kike

jeje, a mi verguenza no m da, se me perdio hace tiempo...
siempre que puedo las sako pa hacer algo... nadie me ha preguntado nunca: eres mago??

me gustaria encontrarme a alguien algun dia que me lo pregunte... asi se entra mas directo pa hacerle varios juegos...

gracias a todos!!
un saludo

----------

Se puede seguir practicando con una baraja de dorsos y caras blancas. Es una idea de Miguel Gomez: El lo aplica al empalme de una carta y la pone direcciones de tlf para disimular.
Es una muy buena idea del maestro que, porque no, se puede llevar a la baraja completa. 
Felices manipulaciones...

----------


## BeaLaMaga

Yo siempre que puedo llevo una baraja en la mano, en el bus, en el taxi, o en la calle, no importa, tampoco me he parado a pensar lo que s ele puede pasar ala gente por la cabeza, pero la verdad no me importa, porque yo estoy a lo mio. La verdad es que muchas técnicas las he conseguido realizar cuando estaba en la parada de autobus o andando por la calle, jeje.
Un saludo!

----------


## Felipe

> Yo TODOS los días cunado voy al trabajo o vengo tengo 15 minutos de metro, con la suerte además de que son primera y ultima paradas, así que siempre tengo sitio. Y siempre saco la baraja. ADemás es curioso, porque siemrpe hay alguno mirando así que aparte de hacer las correspondientes florituras para entrenar las manos cuando sé que mira y cuando me voy a levantar le hago algún pintaje rápido y así nos vamos los dos. Yo satisfecho y el/ella con cara de haber visto un fantasma jejejeje.


¿Qué línea coges y a qué hora? No estaría mal coincidir.

Yo utilizo la 2 y la 4.

Felipe

----------


## Gelo

La semana pasada he bajado a madrid. cinco horas y medio de tren. A los diez minutos de viaje ya tenia la baraja en la mano y al poco rato ya tenia a la gente de mi alredor pidiendome que les hiciera algun juego.

sacar la baraja donde querais y si veis que alguien os mira preguntarle si quiere ver algun juego. Eso quita el miedo escenico que se pueda tener y es muy divertido.

----------


## BusyMan

Cuánto tiempo sin pasar por aquí...!
Acabo de llegar de estar viviendo en Londres y allí las cosas son bastante distintas.
En España ya puedes ir con la baraja que poca gente te mirará siquiera, o si te miran te miran con cara de ''eres un tío raro''.
Allí era raro cuando no se me acercaba alguien en el metro o el autobús y me pedían que les hiciera un juego.
En algunas ocasiones la gente se iba animando y se iba animando y alguna vez ha acabado medio vagón de metro de pie mirando unos por encima de otros a ver lo que hacíamos. Y yo, claro, pasándomelo pipa.

Personalmente no me gusta nunca decir ''quieres que te haga un juego?''. Espero a que lo pidan. Y si no lo piden casi mejor, así sigo concentrado jeje.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

¡Fernandoooo!
Cuanto tiempo amiguete.
Te echamos de menos en Almussafes.

----------


## Shobchak

Yo llevo baraja siempre y aunque vaya andando por la calle voy practicando
Pero aunque no haya gente mirando si etoy en metro o algo asi cerrado,procuro no hacer mucha cosas por si alguien ve algo,aunque no sepan de q va

Y verguenza ninguna

----------


## Marco Antonio

A mi tambien me pasa... tengo mas de media hora en tren y metro, asi siempre voy sentado por lo menos 20 minutos, y me da cierto apuro sacar la baraja. No eres el único. Aunque cualquier día me lanzo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Marco Antonio, lánzate. Sabes que yo cojo el metro hasta Nuevos Ministerios y si no hasta el aeropuerto. Y yo saco mi baraja allí(en el metro). Es muy curioso la cara de pasmo de la gente. Te recomiendo que lo intentes un día. Ya nos contarás.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Ami me acaba de llegar ace poco el florensa, y voy prácticando las técnicas k pone en cada momento... xD Ya me e aprendido automaticamente las más "dificiles" del libro, sin ir más lejos, llevo la mañana leyendo el foro mientras mis manos solas hacen la falsa mezcla universal ^^ xD
Saludos

----------


## cristian_ta_as

ahora que tu lo dices
tendre en mente de tener cuidado 
por queigual tienes razon pero la mayor parte lo hago solo en mi pieza por que a mi familia no le gusta la magia ellos son mi mas malos espectadores


gracias me sirvio de arto este tama lo tendre mas en mente
aunque a veces no me aguanto .........   

de practicar los corte forzar la carta etc, etc, etc...........

----------


## Kirk

Yo siempre tengo un mazo conmigo y nada me inpide sacarlo... para mi es un orgullo llevarlo...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Siempre llevamos un mazo con nosotros, ¿porque no sacarlo?, además puede servirnos para ganar público allá donde vayamos, imaginaos que un dia sacas la baraja en el tren, y una chica hos dice si sois mago, yo me sentiria orgulloso de haberla sacado... jejej


Saludos! :D

----------


## markdi

Yo siempre suelo llevar también la baraja, y la saco sin escrúpulos, y alguna vez si me han pedido que les haga algun "truco". Si estoy en clase o en sitios que esta mal visto sacar la baraja... pues saco 1/2 Dolar y sin problema  :D  :D 
un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo por sistema llevo la baraja y una moneda de medio dólar, y suelo practicar en cualquier momento, sobre todo con la moneda que ya es de forma inconsciente.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

yo siempre llevo una baraja, pero la utilizo si estoy solo.

----------


## Benji_

Yo tengo tres horas diarias de tren (entre ida y vuelta) y generalmente voy leyendo, cuando he sacado la baraja ha sido en algunas de las primeras estaciones y siempre de vuelta (menos gente y muy cansado como para leer).

En general soy bastante vergonzoso (aunque después en persona o en el trabajo no lo parezca) y no me hace gracia tener a medio vagón mirando. 

Pero igual todo es ponerse  :Smile1: 

Saludos,

----------


## Ayy

jaja yo tengo ahora en verano, para ir al curro, 15 minutos andando... y siempre llevo las cartas en la mano po la calle...   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  
la gente a vecs se me queda mirando cuando hago mezclas a una mano o un back and front....
pero bueno, yo me lo paso bien....  :Lol:   :Lol:  
y eso de la verguenza.... NO PODEIS TENER VERGUENZA!!
cuando actuais, teneis verguenza :Confused:  :twisted:

----------


## Benji_

Algunos no actuamos :P  :117:

----------


## filipo_bs

Hola! Me alegra leer vuestras opiniones sobre este tema, pues soy un recién llegado a la Magia y sacar la baraja en público, aunque muchas veces lo deseo, me produce una mezcla de miedo, inseguridad y desconfianza.

Creo que me iré animando.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Arkite

xDD.No se por que no sacarlas haya donde sea.Por cierto,mola el post.
Precisamente yo tengo un videoclub y trabajo de cara al publico y estoy todo el rato con la baraja en la mano.
Si vale,los amigos al entrar se rien y me hacen lo del violin de tamariz a veces...¿y?xD.Se reiran menos cuando fruto de todo esa practica a ratos libres que solemos mirar al techo o fumarnos un cigarro los que fumamos les hagamos un efecto que se caigan patas arriba.

Yo tambien soy bastante vergonzoso,y no actuo en escenario nunca(eso si que seria gracioso con mi nivel),y la verdad que es bastante mas vergonzoso por decirlo asi estar todo el dia con las cartas en la mano cuando aun eres un simple iniciado.....pero es lo que ahy,es lo que me gusta y es lo que quiero y decido hacer en esos momentos.La gente que piense lo que quiera,y es que no se puede tener contentos a todos.
Como alguien comento ¿y si vas con la baraja y la mujer de tu vida se acerca a que le hagas un efecto por que le encanta la magia?,xD,ahi sera cuando se te acaben las dudas,xD.

Un saludo gente.

----------


## HEO-.

ago exactamente lo mismop que tu eidanyoson xD!!!, siempre ando cn las cartas en la mano, yo viajo en micro hasta la casa y es entonces que saco la baraja, y tipico alguin mas que uno creo que piensa, ostias tío, este buenhombre es un mago xD!! y se coloca a mirar... entonces yo sigo haciendo mis cosas y cuando se da cuenta que lo/a miro sonrie, y yo me intento quedar inexpresivo xD!!!... es entonces que hago un juego rapidillo :D:D

saludos!!
HEO-.

----------


## Kassidy

Yo siempre llevo una baraja encima, y siempre que puedo la saco, epserando a alguien, al bus, cuando sea, sacas la baraja y practicas esa fluritura con la que estás...

Pero creo que es algo normal, pasamos gran parte de nuestro "tiempo libre" practicando con ellas, cuando no las tienes en las manos es como si... te llamasen...

----------


## magic pau

yo tambien siempre llevo 1 ,porque mis amigos siempre están diciendo : házme un juego

----------


## Moñiño

Yo suelo llevar encima dos barajas, una en el pantalon y otra en la bandolera. Bueno, siempre una en la mano. En el coche de empresa, hay dos mas (los compañeros saben que hago magia), encima de mi mesilla, no se cuantas cartas y barajas tendre (2 enteras, cartas un moton, esparramadas, pero para hacer tecnica, contajes o lo que sea, que con unas pocas vale). En la oficina, tengo otra, y en el taller de la empresa, en mi sitio, creo que otras dos ahora mismo.

Si, siempre con una baraja en la mano. Y si me preguntan, digo que es para relajarme, que soy una persona muy nerviosa, y que me lo recomendaron. Que ya no me muerdo las uñas por nervios, y que me vinieron muy bien cuando deje de fumar, el tener algo en las manos, y que cogi una baraja, por que ademas de ser barata, es lo que mas a amno tenia. 


Eso si estoy de humor, que si no, no digo nada, por que no tengo que dar explicaciones a nadie. 

Eso si, siempre con una baraja en la mano, en cuanto puedo.

Saludos

----------


## chikilint

Es muy tipico lo de llevarlas siempre en sitios de espera, bus, metro... y por suerte mi trabajo de socorrista me da muchas horas para practicar y hacer juegos a los chavales.
Lo que nunca me a pasado es ver a alguien haciendo florituras con las cartas, me gustaria para intercambiar algunos juegos.

----------


## thrasher

yo todos los dias tambien, todo el dia ando con cartas en la mano xD 
para dormir no porq se me kaen xD 
pero no se porq es la mania de tenerlas en la mano, lo otro a mi no me da verguensa ando con ellas pasandolas de una mano a la otra =)

----------


## alfasi

Pues mi familia está arta de mi porque siempre llevo la baraja en las manos y nunca las suelto... vaya donde vaya... y estoi muy orgulloso :D

----------


## elmagopi

> Pues yo precisamente son los sitios donde siempre aprovecho para sacar la baraja.



Estoy contigo, amigo. Yo he sacado la baraja (porque iba con amigos y me lo pidieron) en el autobús varias veces, y una vez en un cercanías (algo parecido a un metro, para los que no lo sepan), cuando estuve trabajando hace unos meses en Madrid. Os puedo asegurar, que al igual que una actuación, aunque sea en ese momento improvisado, si se hace bien, es una triunfada. En mi caso personal la gente no me veía como algo o alguien raro. Me veían como mago. Miraban, y veían el juego. Y siempre se echaban a reir, o algo parecido. La verdad es que no esperaba encontrar un tema como este, pero siempre que recuerdo lo del bús, o lo del cercanías, lo recuerdo con mucho entusiasmo.

----------


## piloto2

...ademas es una buena formula para quietar nervios y ver reacciones del publico.
vamos que no es malo...sino que altamente recomendable

----------


## victorius

Yo la saco en todos lados, mis amigos ya me consideran a mi y a las cartas como un "pack" xD
Salu2222

----------


## magic pau

A mi me paso el otro dia que estabamos en las fiestas del pueblo y derepente hubo un fallo tecnico y se paro la música y mis amigos dijeron:
"venga pablo, saca las cartas y haznos un trukillo"
 8-)  siempre cuando menos te lo esperas 8-)

----------


## Tebi

Me identifico mucho con casi todo lo que decis al ser estudiante no voy  en metro al instituto pero por el camino que apenas son unos 5 min. simpre las llevo una vieja en un bolsillo para poder sacarla en la calle y si se me cae alguna no estropear las nuevas y otra nueva la llevo en otro bolsillo para sacarlas si ago algun truco que muchas tecnicas como la carta corrida etc necesitan de cartas en buen estado que resbalen  etc ademas el espectador las ve en buen estado si quiesiera que las vieran viejas usaria mis vintage 1800.

----------


## Diego_a

PUes yo tambien soy nuevo en esto, y entre lo poco que se hacer y que encima lo hago a duras penas...mejor que no saque la baraja por el metro o el bus, no vaya a ser que me toque coger las cartas perdidas por el suelo  :Oops:  

Saludos

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Pues yo soy de los que pasamos largas horas en tren (1 hora y media de Barcelona a Terrassa -luego vuelta-, cada dia) y por supuesto que nunca dudo en sacar la baraja y juguetear   :Wink:  . (Cuando no aprovecho para echar una cabezada, por supuesto   :Oops:  ). 
Otro de los grandes momentos para recrearse es mientras se espera a alguien en un café (o bar, o similar...). Ahí es buenisimo porque incluso tienes una mesa delante!    :Wink:  
La mayoria de las veces la gente no hace ni puñetero caso (a las siete de la mañana, la gente no está para muchas historias :D ), pero a veces sí que hay gente que se queda mirando curiosa. Pero nunca me han preguntado nada...  :(  

Creo que es a la gente a quien de más apuro el hecho de preguntar, que a cualquiera de nosotros practicar en público   :Lol:  ...

----------


## elmagopi

En mi caso personal, creo que ya lo he comentado más arriba, es que se me quedan mirando, como un espectador más, pero casi nadie se acerca a preguntar nada. Simplemente miran. A mí no me molesta, pero sí es cierto que miran. Incluso se han llegado a acercar muchas veces a mi propia mesa. Eso sí, una cosa que siempre hago, es que ellos pueden mirar lo que hago que no les voy a decir nada, pero jamás les hago partícipes. El motivo es que no quiero que piensen que les considero igual que al grupo de amigos con el que estoy. La mayoría de las veces finjo no darme cuenta de que me están mirando, para que piensen que sin tenerles en cuenta a ellos no estoy teniendo en cuenta que me puedan pillar. Sin embargo no me pillan, y eso les hace pensar que soy bueno. En fin, hay muchas variantes sobre este tema. Saludos.

----------


## tarkon

Pues yo que trabajo en un banco....me he plantado haer empalmes con los fajos de billetes de 50 y 100 X"D que pena que el cliente los trae contados hahahah...No no es broma, ya me gustaria practicar, pero como que para ir al curro uso coche...y aun no se condcir con la mente X"D
Por otro lado me da palo practicar en segun que lugares publicos.... Una vez en un Dunkin Donuts...creo se escrive asi, me sente con un amigo...y evidentli saque mi baraja de cartas...al instante el gerente del local...un tio con unas espaldas de 3x3..se planto enfrente de nuestra mesa sin decir nada y ahi se quedo....supongo que pensaria que queriamos timar a los clientes.
Bueno....una experiencia mas..al final se dio cuenta que no y se fue a los 20 min. :D

----------


## elmagopi

Si vas al trabajo en coche, para practicar casi sin que te des cuenta, con cartas no vas a poder, pero por ejemplo sí puedes conducir llevando el FP puesto. Hay quien da la mano con el FP puesto y nadie se percata de nada. ¿Por qué iban a percatarse? De esta manera te acostumbrarás a llevarlo casi sin darte cuenta, y cuando vayas a hacer la desaparición del pañuelo no tendrás ningún problema. Es una forma de practicar conduciendo.


Por otro lado, me pasó algo parecido a lo tuyo, pero a mí me pasó en un McDonald's, en Madrid, aunque yo soy de Zaragoza. Estaba visitando a unos amigos, que uno de ellos es mago principiante, y fuimos a comer a un McDonald's. Y ya se sabe, dos magos esperando una gran cola como la que había y nos pusimos a hablar de magia. Yo saqué la baraja del bolsillo e hice un juego con las cuatro damas, mostradas una a una, que finalmente se convierten en los cuatro ases, mostrados uno a uno también. No hago empalmes ni cambios de cartas en ningún momento. El contarlas una a una las cartas debió de ser lo que más le llamó la atención a un hombre que estaba al lado que muy perplejo me dijo: "¡Cómo coñ.. has hecho eso!". Que yo le dije: Nada, es que soy mago aficionado y estoy en prácticas. Acto seguido, para ambas partes la vida siguió como si nada. Salvo este momento mágico.


De todos estos posts se deduce que no se tiene uno que aguantar las ganas, pero según el momento y el lugar. El momento en que sí que me aguantaría las ganas sería si me apetece hacer magia a alguien, y no se si quieren. Porque también me ha pasado (en mis comienzos) que he hecho magia y me han dicho: ¿Te he pedido yo que me hagas magia? (No, le respondí). Entonces por qué me la haces??. Desde entonces no hago magia tan fácilmente, y cuando me la piden, muchas veces intento echar balones fuera.


Saludos.

----------


## ziko

Yo no me corto,incluso las saco en el tarbajo jejejeje

SALUDOS!

----------


## Petrus

Aparte de las ventajas de perder el miedo escénico, quitarse el "que dirán", etc. hay otra ventaja que me parece muy valiosa y es la de *automatizar* los movimientos. 

La única forma de hacer que un movimiento sea natural es que ... lo hagamos _naturalmente_ :D. Tomando la palabra "natural" como algo que uno hace inconscientemente, sin pensar, mecánicamente. 

La mejor forma de hacer mecánicamente algo es repetirlo muchísimas veces *primero lentamente, con una técnica perfecta* ,  luego muchísimas veces más y luego muchas más. 

Y luego hacerlo mientras haces (o piensas en) otra cosa. 

Es increíble el grado de asimilación al mecanizar un movimiento. Cuando el cuerpo aprende algo (ejemplos: manejar, caminar, lanzar un objeto) lo hace mucho mejor cuando no se piensa en el movimiento sino simplemente _se lo hace._ (Imagínense pensando cada uno de los movimientos para hacer algo tan sencillo como caminar: "ahora levanto un pie apoyando el peso en el otro, felxiono la rodilla, apoyo el talón, luego el metatarso, etc. Bueno eso que suena ridículo no es raro verlo a un mago que cree tener practicada una técnica :P ) 

Para manejar está bárbaro practicar llevando monedas.

----------


## david7liando

Pues yo las cartas las llevo siempre encima al principio tenia verguenza en sacarlas pro ahora es como automatico salgo con ellas siempre en mis manos! Te viene bien para quitarte la verguenza! Yo hasta salgo de fiesta con las cartas i las xurris q me conocen siempre tan pidiendo juegos i yo encantao!

----------


## didacbj

A mi tener una baraja entre las manos me relaja mucho, no se porque, cuando estoy nervioso cojo una baraja y empiezo a barajar.

saludos

----------


## elmagopi

> Pues yo las cartas las llevo siempre encima al principio tenia verguenza en sacarlas pro ahora es como automatico salgo con ellas siempre en mis manos! Te viene bien para quitarte la verguenza! Yo hasta salgo de fiesta con las cartas i las xurris * me conocen siempre tan pidiendo juegos i yo encantao!



No te lances a hacer juegos a diestro y siniestro siempre que te lo pidan. Es sólo un consejo. Luego no lo valoran si te excedes. Saludos.

----------


## keko

Pues yo no puedo usar mucho las cartas, solo en casa, de camino al trabajo alguna vez lo he hecho, pero voy caminando y bastante rápido, en el trabajo no tengo muy buen sitio, bastante extrañada se quedará la gente al verme parte de mi tiempo en un foro, mi pantalla da a un pasillo... Y cuando lo he hecho en algun autobus y veia que iba bien, me he crecido y cartas al suelo.

Asi que en casita, con mi tapete o viendo la tele es cuando más practico.

----------


## Blakito

> bastante extrañada se quedará la gente al verme parte de mi tiempo en un foro


Seguro que ellos también entran.... 8-)...y dicen, anda! pero si hay otro igual de avispado que yo!  :Lol: .  





> Asi que en casita, con mi tapete o viendo la tele es cuando más practico.


Si practicas viendo la tele....mejor que practiques solo técnicas, no?

Es que yo alguna que otra vez he practicado 2 y 3 juegos delante del televisor......y...mejor tenerlo apagado  :Oops: .

Saudos

----------


## keko

> Iniciado por keko
> 
> bastante extrañada se quedará la gente al verme parte de mi tiempo en un foro
> 
> 
> Seguro que ellos también entran.... 8-)...y dicen, anda! pero si hay otro igual de avispado que yo! .  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delante de la tv, solo mezclas, cortes y demás. 
Los juegos los hago en una habitación donde tengo una mesita con su correspondiente tapete.  8)

Tapete, tapete, me repito más que Espinete.

----------


## sergiocl

Me toca un viaje diario de 45 min. en metro y la mayoría de las veces viajo con un coleguilla con el cual intercambiamos técnicas y comentarios, cuanod voy solo también practica. Sólo en una oportunidad alguien me preguntó si hacía magia, yo le respondí: "más o menos". Hicimos unos juegos y el viaje terminó mucho antes de lo pensado. HAcer magia con personas desconocidas es muy interesante (`para los que no actuamos), ya que simepre estamos haciendo magia a personas cercanas o conocidas. A no tener vergüenza de sacar las cartas.. que se puede dar la oportunidad depracticar con público desconocido.

----------


## sujetom

Pese a que este hilo es de hace tiempo, que lo lea quien quiera. Me ha recordado a que yo siempre tengo verguenza a sacar las cartas si no voy a hacer magia, pero un día en el dentista las saqué en el dentista para abrirlas (recién compradas) y me puse a practicar cardistry; un chaval cogió (como si no me estuviese dando cuenta) y se puso a grabarme con el móvil, no le dije nada, pero espero que sea viral por algún lado. ;P

----------

